# Thong-Slip-Bilder von schönen Frauen gesucht



## Geldsammler (1 Aug. 2011)

Servus Gemeinde,

obwohl in letzter Zeit einiges dazu gekommen ist,
finde ich (und sicher viele von euch), dass da durchaus
noch mehr geht, in Sachen Strings/Tangas/Thongs. :thumbup:

Es gibt die Fangruppe, welche einige Bilder bietet.
Dann gibt es einige tolle Threads mit unbekannten
Schönheiten und "semiprofessionellen Paparazzi-Aufnahmen".

Falls ihr mehr davon bieten könnt - vielleicht sogar
ganze Sets (Selfshots würden sicher verschoben werden...),
dann bitte ich euch, sie zu posten.
Davon hätten schließlich viele User etwas. 

Es grüßt euch
Geldsammler


----------

